# CPU Cooler



## Techguy (Dec 20, 2011)

I need a CPU cooler for my Intel i5 2400 ( Socket 1155). I might try mild OC'ing by changing Turbo Clocks.

I have a Cooler Master Elite 310 Case. So the height of the cooler has to be <150mm.

Nothing to expensive.. Roughly 120-140% the performnace of the stock air cooler. Does that perform well though for reaching 3.9Ghz? 

I was thinlking Cooler Master....
The Hyper 212+ will not fit in my cabinet.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 20, 2011)

Is the Turbo Clock frequency editable for a Non-K processor? Please check that 1st.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 20, 2011)

buy hyper tx3 -> every penny worth the extra 700 bucks!


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 20, 2011)

CM Hyper TX3 or Hyper 212 EVO


----------

